# My puppy needs a name!



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

A bit ago I made a deal with my Dad that if I can convince my Mom to get a puppy, then I can get another rat. So everyone meet (insert name here)! We all can't pick a name. We need fresh ideas. So if anyone has any name ideas I'd love to hear it! Maybe where it from too?Our current and past female animal names: Wednesday, darota, coconut, cat, eleanor, april, Chanel, Barbara, pumpkin, vanilla, penny, Paloma, venelope, bunny, miss kitty, Papertowel aka PT, Ducky Samantha, primrose, bacon, snowball, miss nesbitt, princess amalthia... I think that's all. Oh it's a girl! Haha sorry I forgot to put that in.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oh I had a Charlotte too.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

What a cutie! Aussie? 

I'm really terrible at names T_T how about something for her color? Mocha, Coffee, Toffee, Nutella, ... ;D


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Paisley. I don't know, just popped into my head. Lol. She's beautiful!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thanks! I actually think the blue eyes are a tad scary haha. My family like Charlie and lambchop right now


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Bella or sweet pea or rosie


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Charlies a good one!!!

Aw the blue eyes are my fav. I have a border collie mix and he has one blue eye and one eye thats half brown half blue.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Aww love Aussies. They are so expensive to get around here since people use them for work.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I like the names Amber and Honey for her. I do not know why but I think they suit her haha. She is very cute, regardless and I hope you find something fitting! Let us know what you settle on eventually.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She's adorable. Looks like an Aussie/heeler mix so prepare to have your hands full! I like Eleanor as a name, but I'm not sure she'd fit the name until she's an old lady lol. I like human names for my female dogs (I have a heeler mix named Alice). If you narrow down the names you can start a poll on the thread for people to vote. That's how I named my last rat


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I can't believe I forgot my cat! Her name is Eleanor! I love her(my cat) name. She met the ponies the other day it was so funny. My mom is calling her barely the kids call her cricket and I call her lambchop. Poor dog!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Maybe due to the blue eyes call her Misty or (hear comes a list) Skyler,rain,or star. Or random Angel,Lacey,Cass,Belle,Bella,Lilly,Missy,Maggi mae,Bre,Breezy,Krystle,Cookie,or Cora. Haha My personal favorite is Star :3


----------

